
Is Slack down? - darkmouth
Status page also fails to load.
======
frenck
Seems like it...

[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=slack&sr...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=news&q=slack&src=typd)

------
needcaffeine
[https://status.slack.com/2017-03/c0923f37c54988ec](https://status.slack.com/2017-03/c0923f37c54988ec)

------
pmig
For me their status page:
[https://status.slack.com/](https://status.slack.com/) and slack itself is
unavailable

------
ablock
Yes, including their status page.

~~~
daenney
So although it's the same domain, slack.com, the records still resolve which
seems to rule out a DNS related issue. DNS is served by AWS Route53 in all
cases and only by Route53 (which might or might not be a great idea
considering what happened to Dyn late last year).

Slack.com and the API are hosted by EC2, status.slack.com points to Rackspace.

I wonder what happened to take both down.

------
chris_chan_
Yes, It was down this morning but it should be up now.

------
miguelrochefort
Yes.

I switched to Microsoft Teams.

------
clintavo
for me, yes

------
RyEnd
no

------
aayala
yes

------
RyEnd
ya

